# Free computer drawing software



## thistlenscotch (Mar 5, 2008)

Can anyone suggest a drawing program that would function adequately for simple project schematics? For my purposes it doesn't have to draw to any scale but would like it to have easy functions for curves as well as straight lines and boxes.

Any info would be greatly appreciated!

Matt


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

sketch up and E-cabinets are the freebies I know about. I'm just looking into sketchup. So far it's pretty cool but I'm not to patient.


----------



## turkva (Aug 7, 2007)

Sketchup is the way to go. It is free and very powerful. There are even plugins that will calculate board feet and create cutlists. ChiefWoodworker has some very good tutorials. Fine Woodworkings Design Click Build blog also has a ton of video and tutorials dedicated to sketchup.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Definitely SketchUp is the way to go. There are some great tutorials here also. Here's a link to the Google SketchUp download page.

http://sketchup.google.com/


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I have found SketchUp to be, by far, the best freebie. There is definitely a learning curve involved. But, thanks to the people on LJ, it been a lot easier. A special thanks to DaveR.


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree with thelt, a special thanks needs to be given to DaveR. Thanks Dave.


----------

